# 2017 LAWN PICS



## LIgrass

fire away...


----------



## LIgrass

I'll kick this thread off



The strips in this one are a little banged up from trenching for irrigation install (the strip at the property border is actually PRG). The rest Bewitched.

---------------------

More PRG below...LOVE this blend so far. If it survives summer I am considering a backyard reno to this.


----------



## GrassDaddy

KBG @ 1in


----------



## chrismar

From last week (pre-PGR+FAS):


----------



## Budstl

After todays cut.

Last weekend mowed a different direction. Stripes aren't as nice without the sun in the right direction.


----------



## Ware

That looks amazing. :thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/posts/944218312386281

https://twitter.com/thelawnforum/status/873013484598030338


----------



## Jhug89

Here is a picture from one of my last cuts.


----------



## kds

Hnnnngh. Those stripes on the hillside like that and the dark green compared to the neighboring lot is satisfying.


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> From last week (pre-PGR+FAS):


Looking sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy

It is looking good today


----------



## Togo

GrassDaddy said:


> It is looking good today


I wish my lawn was a dark green like that

:thumbup:


----------



## ales_gantar

Posting my feet all over this place.
😂


----------



## social port

LIgrass said:


> I'll kick this thread off
> 
> Before mowing, no PGR or milo in over a month.
> 
> ------------------------------
> after mowing/striping + 2 days after a PGR spray and light FAS. Some areas are slightly tinged from over-spray.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> The strips in this one are a little banged up from trenching for irrigation install (the strip at the property border is actually PRG). The rest Bewitched.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> More PRG below...LOVE this blend so far. If it survives summer I am considering a backyard reno to this.


That looks amazing! Dark green, full. It seems like the typical temptation is KBG or TTTF, but that PRG is a sound alternative. I wonder why it isn't more popular. Does it not handle summertime temperatures as well?


----------



## LIgrass

social port said:


> That looks amazing! Dark green, full. It seems like the typical temptation is KBG or TTTF, but that PRG is a sound alternative. I wonder why it isn't more popular. Does it not handle summertime temperatures as well?


Thanks. The PRG is amazing. It blew past my Bewitched sometime in June and never looked back. My wife commented today after cutting how that section is "so dark green" and it looks like "artificial turf". I don't know, a lot of people say it doesn't handle summers well and it has winter kill...I haven't seen any of that so far. No thinning, no color loss, no disease, no weeds. It's about to get hotter soon so we'll see. but up to this point it's a perfect 10.


----------



## wardconnor

LIgrass said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing! Dark green, full. It seems like the typical temptation is KBG or TTTF, but that PRG is a sound alternative. I wonder why it isn't more popular. Does it not handle summertime temperatures as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. The PRG is amazing. It blew past my Bewitched sometime in June and never looked back. My wife commented today after cutting how that section is "so dark green" and it looks like "artificial turf". I don't know, a lot of people say it doesn't handle summers well and it has winter kill...I haven't seen any of that so far. No thinning, no color loss, no disease, no weeds. It's about to get hotter soon so we'll see. but up to this point it's a perfect 10.
Click to expand...

Yep. Stuff is that awesome.


----------



## social port

LIgrass said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing! Dark green, full. It seems like the typical temptation is KBG or TTTF, but that PRG is a sound alternative. I wonder why it isn't more popular. Does it not handle summertime temperatures as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. The PRG is amazing. It blew past my Bewitched sometime in June and never looked back. My wife commented today after cutting how that section is "so dark green" and it looks like "artificial turf". I don't know, a lot of people say it doesn't handle summers well and it has winter kill...I haven't seen any of that so far. No thinning, no color loss, no disease, no weeds. It's about to get hotter soon so we'll see. but up to this point it's a perfect 10.
Click to expand...

Sounds great. That begs the question of what cultivars you are using. I think I'm going to do a bit more reading about how PRG does in the hot and humid southeast.


----------



## wardconnor

social port said:


> LIgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing! Dark green, full. It seems like the typical temptation is KBG or TTTF, but that PRG is a sound alternative. I wonder why it isn't more popular. Does it not handle summertime temperatures as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. The PRG is amazing. It blew past my Bewitched sometime in June and never looked back. My wife commented today after cutting how that section is "so dark green" and it looks like "artificial turf". I don't know, a lot of people say it doesn't handle summers well and it has winter kill...I haven't seen any of that so far. No thinning, no color loss, no disease, no weeds. It's about to get hotter soon so we'll see. but up to this point it's a perfect 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great. That begs the question of what cultivars you are using. I think I'm going to do a bit more reading about how PRG does in the hot and humid southeast.
Click to expand...

Yeah not winter kill and hot temps problems for me as well. I only have like 2 or 5 days in the 90s. I get stupid cold in the winter.

I am not looking back either.


----------



## LIgrass

social port said:


> LIgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing! Dark green, full. It seems like the typical temptation is KBG or TTTF, but that PRG is a sound alternative. I wonder why it isn't more popular. Does it not handle summertime temperatures as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. The PRG is amazing. It blew past my Bewitched sometime in June and never looked back. My wife commented today after cutting how that section is "so dark green" and it looks like "artificial turf". I don't know, a lot of people say it doesn't handle summers well and it has winter kill...I haven't seen any of that so far. No thinning, no color loss, no disease, no weeds. It's about to get hotter soon so we'll see. but up to this point it's a perfect 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great. That begs the question of what cultivars you are using. I think I'm going to do a bit more reading about how PRG does in the hot and humid southeast.
Click to expand...

I'm using seedsuperstore's SS9000 blend. I think it's Pangea, and a couple other ones. I haven't been watering much because it's been hot and muggy here and I noticed 2 of the PRG sections in my poorest soil definitely took a turn down this week. It looks like drought stress/heat stress or possibly disease. I'm still new to PRG so I'm not familiar with what it looks like when disease hits. The other little sections are still chugging along but look like they lost a little color. First ***** in the armor to what was looking like the perfect grass for the last 10 months. I'm going to water tomorrow morning to see if they all perk back up. It's crazy how 1 week of hot/humid weather made a pretty big difference. KBG usually slowly goes into summer decline. Just something to think about. I've read that PRG turns south very fast mid-summer so we'll see if that's happening here.


----------



## social port

Well...if you have a grass that looks like that for 10-11 months of the year, I'd say you've reached the pinnacle. Good luck with that stagnant, muggy heat. I know it well.


----------



## g-man

A quick snap as I walked out to take the kids to the park. I need to mow.


----------



## albeebe

Zone 5 (Southern NH), TTTF, 3.5", zero irrigation or hand watering


----------



## Vols_fan08

albeebe said:


> Zone 5 (Southern NH), TTTF, 3.5", zero irrigation or hand watering


Great looking yard. Well done


----------



## Redtenchu

I'm very jealous if the stripes you cool season folks can make! Lets see some more!


----------



## Fronta1

LIgrass said:


> I'll kick this thread off
> 
> Before mowing, no PGR or milo in over a month.
> 
> ------------------------------
> after mowing/striping + 2 days after a PGR spray and light FAS. Some areas are slightly tinged from over-spray.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> The strips in this one are a little banged up from trenching for irrigation install (the strip at the property border is actually PRG). The rest Bewitched.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> More PRG below...LOVE this blend so far. If it survives summer I am considering a backyard reno to this.


Really curious to know how that pgr made it through the summer.


----------



## LIgrass

Fronta1 said:


> Really curious to know how that pgr made it through the summer.


It's a mixed bag. I have 4 sections of it, 2 seeded late last fall and 2 spring repairs. One of the spring repairs is toast (poor soil, poor sprinkler coverage on my part), and the other is doing very good. 
In the front the little hell strip section is doing good, but definitely lost some color and has some brown blades mixed in it. The other strip has mixed brown blades throughout (I think that section got hit with a fungus, brown patch or possibly gray leaf spot a couple weeks ago). They seem to be holding on at the moment. I will update with new pics when I get a chance. First year PRG is very susceptible to disease and summer stress. I've been reading that it gets better subsequent years. For what it is I still think it's mostly a success. If they can stay intact the rest of the summer the way they are now I think they are going to explode again when cooler weather returns.


----------



## phil

Even with all my recent issues, it still looks pretty good after a nice mow. Ignore the spots where I dumped herbicide on clover like a drunken sailor. Tomorrow, we water.


----------



## SeanT17

Just moved into a newly built house in May. Didn't get the "starter lawn" applied until mid june, which was totally inadequate as it hardly took. I decided to get aggressive. As you can tell by the neighbor's lot next door, the heavily clay soil has been a challenge, but I've put down a lot of fresh topsoil along with overseeding and starter fert. So this is almost 2 months into my new lawn. Still some bare spots but it's looking healthy despite some dry weather lately. Going to work hard on it this fall to put it a good position for next spring.


----------



## social port

SeanT17 said:


> Just moved into a newly built house in May. Didn't get the "starter lawn" applied until mid june, which was totally inadequate as it hardly took. I decided to get aggressive. As you can tell by the neighbor's lot next door, the heavily clay soil has been a challenge, but I've put down a lot of fresh topsoil along with overseeding and starter fert. So this is almost 2 months into my new lawn. Still some bare spots but it's looking healthy despite some dry weather lately. Going to work hard on it this fall to put it a good position for next spring.


Wow. You pulled this off during the middle of the summer? Nice results.


----------



## ericgautier

SeanT17 said:


> Just moved into a newly built house in May. Didn't get the "starter lawn" applied until mid june, which was totally inadequate as it hardly took. I decided to get aggressive. As you can tell by the neighbor's lot next door, the heavily clay soil has been a challenge, but I've put down a lot of fresh topsoil along with overseeding and starter fert. So this is almost 2 months into my new lawn. Still some bare spots but it's looking healthy despite some dry weather lately. Going to work hard on it this fall to put it a good position for next spring.


Nice work! Read the Fall Nitrogen Blitz (cool season grasses only). That should get you going. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

I tried the single double. I can't keep straight lines.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> I tried the single double. I can't keep straight lines.


Looks good. Mowing lasers is always a struggle.


----------



## albeebe

TTTF New Hampshire


----------



## ABC123

This was an overgrown field that Ive never seeded. 
Did basic mowing practices with some fall urea apps.


----------



## Brianje

Took these this evening after mowing. Bewitched kbg at 3/4"


----------



## Pete1313

Brianje said:


> Took these this evening after mowing. Bewitched kbg at 3/4"


I'm really diggin' the painted field lines! :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

That's a great playing surface.


----------



## ABC123

Wow that looks amazing, got anymore?!!!


----------



## thegrassfactor




----------



## Brianje

Pete1313 said:


> Brianje said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took these this evening after mowing. Bewitched kbg at 3/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really diggin' the painted field lines! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thanks! I really gotta video our next soccer night. You will cringe as someone slides and digs up a small trench of grass. I just have to remember that the purpose of the grass was to have fun, but it's cringe worthy for sure.


----------



## Brianje

Some from this morning. Going to be seeding my damaged area in a few days hopefully.


----------



## Ware

thegrassfactor said:


>


Looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

thegrassfactor said:


>


Love this picture! "Stripes on the Water!" It looks like a perfect vacation spot to me!


----------



## Pete1313

Brianje said:


> Thanks! I really gotta video our next soccer night. You will cringe as someone slides and digs up a small trench of grass. I just have to remember that the purpose of the grass was to have fun, but it's cringe worthy for sure.


I look forward to the video! The turf always recovers. That is why I recommended Bewitched for you. It does really well with traffic at low HOCs. Soon my three kids will be out on mine tearing it up! I can't wait!


----------



## Brianje

Pete1313 said:


> Brianje said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really gotta video our next soccer night. You will cringe as someone slides and digs up a small trench of grass. I just have to remember that the purpose of the grass was to have fun, but it's cringe worthy for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the video! The turf always recovers. That is why I recommended Bewitched for you. It does really well with traffic at low HOCs. Soon my three kids will be out on mine tearing it up! I can't wait!
Click to expand...

Haha excellent. I bet they can't wait as well


----------



## ericgautier

Brianje said:


> Took these this evening after mowing. Bewitched kbg at 3/4"


Looking awesome! Glad you found us. :thumbup:


----------



## BrettWayne

This is from my cut earlier. This is a TTTF with Bermuda mix ! I'm just making the best of what I have and seems to be working ok for me .


----------



## Ware

BrettWayne said:


> This is from my cut earlier. This is a TTTF with Bermuda mix ! I'm just making the best of what I have and seems to be working ok for me .


That's pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor




----------



## Brianje

wardconnor said:


>


Is this pic after a sand top dressing and overseed? And what HOC?


----------



## g-man

Brianje said:


> Is this pic after a sand top dressing and overseed? And what HOC?


Yes. Here is ward thread and the pile of sand he raked. Huge amount of work. He must be beat.

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=470&start=60


----------



## wardconnor

Brianje said:


> Is this pic after a sand top dressing and overseed? And what HOC?


Yes. Just top dressed. 5/8 hoc.

Only one dump truck of sand. Was going to buy 2 loads but only bought 1. 15 ton of sand 11.5 yards. I needed more but they could only bring 1 load that day. Hand shoveled 15 tons alone.

Maybe I will buy more in a week or so.

No overseed yet. I have the seed but have not put it down yet.

Video forth coming.


----------



## Brianje

wardconnor said:


> Brianje said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pic after a sand top dressing and overseed? And what HOC?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Just top dressed. 5/8 hoc.
> 
> Only one dump truck of sand. Was going to buy 2 loads but only bought 1. 15 ton of sand 11.5 yards. I needed more but they could only bring 1 load that day. Hand shoveled 15 tons alone.
> 
> Maybe I will buy more in a week or so.
> 
> No overseed yet. I have the seed but have not put it down yet.
> 
> Video forth coming.
Click to expand...

Awesome. How many sq ft?


----------



## wardconnor

Brianje said:


> Awesome. How many sq ft?


20k total

13 or so reel low the rest rotary and occasionally reel low.

Tgm1000


----------



## wardconnor

I couldn't help it. I just really wanted to mow again today. Mowing stripes is addicting.


----------



## Sinclair

:thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


> I couldn't help it. I just really wanted to mow again today. Mowing stripes is addicting.


Agreed! :thumbsup:

Mowed.. Again! And it feels so good! Starting to see some stripes even at twilight.

Day 31. Bewitched. HOC 1.125"


----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it. I just really wanted to mow again today. Mowing stripes is addicting.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! :thumbsup:
> 
> Mowed.. Again! And it feels so good! Starting to see some stripes even at twilight.
> 
> Day 31. Bewitched. HOC 1.125"
Click to expand...

Awesome.... Won't be long.


----------



## MarkAguglia

My backyard is coming back to life


----------



## social port

wardconnor said:


> I couldn't help it. I just really wanted to mow again today. Mowing stripes is addicting.


Good googley moogley. That looks so good it almost hurts. 
Someday you are going to come home to a baseball game being played on your lawn.


----------



## social port

MarkAguglia said:


> My backyard is coming back to life


Oh nice. I like what I am seeing there. Is that the fescue?


----------



## MarkAguglia

I also used a small amount of PRG so it may just be that so far. I seeded 10 days ago or so.


----------



## MarkAguglia

wardconnor said:


> I couldn't help it. I just really wanted to mow again today. Mowing stripes is addicting.


My oh my...


----------



## Sinclair

This is the best patch of KBG on my lawn.

Can't wait for the whole thing to have this quality!


----------



## wardconnor

I love TLF.

This picture taken September 13, 2017


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Wow, that looks just great! Love the pink flamingos too.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Thought the peeps of tlf might like to see a couple pics of my bewitched monostand renovation that I took this evening. Tomorrow will be 40 days from seed down.


----------



## Pete1313

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Thought the peeps of tlf might like to see a couple pics of my bewitched monostand renovation that I took this evening. Tomorrow will be 40 days from seed down.


I have been following your reno, and I have to say that some how you cheated!  It is unbelievable how nice and full it looks at only day 40. Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## monty

Duuuuuuuude


----------



## g-man

I have to agree with pete1313. Photoshop or prg.

Great job. How you manage to do a reno with all the chemical restrictions in canada? Can you get Tenacity?


----------



## Sinclair

I will do a drive by on Snowbob tomorrow and take grass samples to confirm he is cheating with PRG.


----------



## pennstater2005

Pete1313 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought the peeps of tlf might like to see a couple pics of my bewitched monostand renovation that I took this evening. Tomorrow will be 40 days from seed down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following your reno, and I have to say that some how you cheated!  It is unbelievable how nice and full it looks at only day 40. Nice job! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Pete,

Isn't that your old house? :lol:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Lol thanks guys. Yes I have to admit it is prg. The hole thing was a hoax.   . Just kidding. Honestly things have gone pretty good so far. It started off slow and I was a bit unsure if things would ever get going as I've never grown bluegrass before this. It still has a long way to go to get it to where I want it to be but we're getting there.

@ g-man, yes I do have a source for tenacity, pre-m, and all the other goodies that are band in Canada. Shhhh... don't tell anyone.


----------



## Sinclair

Snowbob - we need to have a beer in your garage.

I'll bring the beer.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Sinclair said:


> Snowbob - we need to have a beer in your garage.
> 
> I'll bring the beer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Thought the peeps of tlf might like to see a couple pics of my bewitched monostand renovation that I took this evening. Tomorrow will be 40 days from seed down.


Holy crap dude. This 40 day business can't be true.

Looks fantastic


----------



## Pete1313

56 days after seed down. Dropped HOC down to 7/8". The lack of rain is really showing its effects on the other lawns in the background. Hoping for rain soon.


----------



## MarkAguglia

^that looks absolutely amazing! :thumbup:

This is my front 1 month after overseeding. I had dug out big sections of fescue clumps, now you can hardly tell.


----------



## ABC123




----------



## Ware

ABC123 said:


>


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ABC123

Ware said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Last fall with this house, can't wait for a reel lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

ABC123 said:
 

>


Success


----------



## g-man

ABC123 said:


> Last fall with this house, can't wait for a reel lawn. :thumbup:


Moving? How big is that lawn? It looks impressive.


----------



## ABC123

g-man said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last fall with this house, can't wait for a reel lawn. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Moving? How big is that lawn? It looks impressive.
Click to expand...

Yeah, new construction on about a half acre lot. It's about 168k sq ft currently so I can't wait for a smaller lawn.


----------



## g-man

You are maintaining 4 acres that look like that? Wow!


----------



## Redtenchu

g-man said:


> You are maintaining 4 acres that look like that? Wow!


+1, WOW!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Dont have the big'ole lawns out here in Oregon like the rest of you. Super jealous of that, but at least i can keep my lower square footage looking good?


----------



## Pete1313

Beautiful!


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Looks good to me! Do you use a striper or does your mower stripe like that on it's own?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Looks good to me! Do you use a striper or does your mower stripe like that on it's own?


I have a super ghetto DIY striper. Bought a 2" section of 4" PVC pipe, filled it with sand, drilled a few holes in my mowers rubber flap and zip tie the heavy *** thing onto the bottom of the flap so it just drags behind.

A Toro striper is on my christmas wish list  Turning and backing up with the thing is quite annoying. Only cost like $15 bucks to make though so its just something i deal with for now.

I cant quite figure out where those extra lines are coming from, my guess is my tires from the grass being damp pushed it down going 1 way and it never got pushed back the other way during the next pass.

Any tips on preventing cats from crapping in your lawn? First world problems here.


----------



## wardconnor

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Any tips on preventing cats from crapping in your lawn?


Cat food inside one of these










Or this method that Ericgautler is not allowed to use because of his geographical location. .22 caliber pistol


----------



## gregonfire

Here are some pics of my TTTF / KBG renovation. Pics were taken at 26 days from seed down. Will be at 30 days tomorrow!.


----------



## zeus201

^ looking great @ 30 days!


----------



## wardconnor

10/3/17

*#prayforvegas*


----------



## wardconnor

gregonfire said:


> Here are some pics of my TTTF / KBG renovation. Pics were taken at 26 days from seed down. Will be at 30 days tomorrow!.


This looks great for 26 days. Incredible how fast that stuff grows.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> 10/3/17
> 
> *#prayforvegas*


Wow, snow. :shock:


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

wardconnor said:


> 10/3/17
> 
> *#prayforvegas*


Wow! What HOC is that to get it white? :lol:


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

OutdoorEnvy said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10/3/17
> 
> *#prayforvegas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What HOC is that to get it white? :lol:
Click to expand...

I think maybe he just went heavy handed with the Tenacity. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

FuzzeWuzze said:


> OutdoorEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10/3/17
> 
> *#prayforvegas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What HOC is that to get it white? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think maybe he just went heavy handed with the Tenacity. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yeah I wish it was as simple as an overdose tenacity. The official day summer comes and the days start getting shorter the first thing I generally think about is "oh crap winter is coming."

This is a fluke and its not destined to stick around but still. For Petes sake I am not ready for this.


----------



## LawnNerd

wardconnor said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OutdoorEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What HOC is that to get it white? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe he just went heavy handed with the Tenacity. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I wish it was as simple as an overdose tenacity. The official day summer comes and the days start getting shorter the first thing I generally think about is "oh crap winter is coming."
> 
> This is a fluke and its not destined to stick around but still. For Petes sake I am not ready for this.
Click to expand...

Yea, Pete1313 doesn't want that either, pretty sure he enjoys zooming around on that triplex.

Ok, i'm sorry. It was a terrible dad lawn joke. I'll show myself the door.


----------



## Pete1313

LawnNerd said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Petes sake I am not ready for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, Pete1313 doesn't want that either, pretty sure he enjoys zooming around on that triplex.
> 
> Ok, i'm sorry. It was a terrible dad lawn joke. I'll show myself the door.
Click to expand...

I am definitely not ready for that either! At first glance I thought wardconnor used white sand to topdress.. :lol:

Snapped a quick pic while I was mowing this evening.


----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Petes sake I am not ready for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, Pete1313 doesn't want that either, pretty sure he enjoys zooming around on that triplex.
> 
> Ok, i'm sorry. It was a terrible dad lawn joke. I'll show myself the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am definitely not ready for that either! At first glance I thought wardconnor used white sand to topdress.. :lol:
> 
> Snapped a quick pic while I was mowing this evening.
Click to expand...

Ha ha lawnnerd. I didn't get your dad joke until Pete posted. Good laugh on that one.

Peter......Duuuude! Nice work there. That is very beautiful. What hoc? It's nice to finally have someone in my corner. This time next year you are going to be on fire 🔥.


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


> Peter......Duuuude! Nice work there. That is very beautiful. What hoc? It's nice to finally have someone in my corner. This time next year you are going to be on fire 🔥.


Thanks Connor! Currently at 7/8".


----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter......Duuuude! Nice work there. That is very beautiful. What hoc? It's nice to finally have someone in my corner. This time next year you are going to be on fire 🔥.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Connor! Currently at 7/8".
Click to expand...

Question...

Mowing straight lasers. Ride on vs walk behind. Give me the low down.


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


> Mowing straight lasers. Ride on vs walk behind. Give me the low down.


Mine are far from perfect, but it is easier on a triplex. The 2 mowing patterns you see there are started with a straight guide being either the driveway or the property line. Once the first line is established, the rest are easy. Also on a walk behind, a grooved roller helps as it "tracks" better IMO. Without a guide, or starting in the center, pick a target off in the distance and walk/ride towards it. Make that first line and check that it is straight. Redo it if it is not.


----------



## HoosierHound

If you haven't been following what Pete1313 has been up to, you really need to get caught up. :shocked:

Pete1313 Reel Mowed Bewitched Kentucky Bluegrass Renovation


----------



## Pete1313

Wrigley in October is looking nice!


----------



## fusebox7

^^^ is it still a bluegrass/clover blend?


----------



## J_nick

Pete1313 said:


> Wrigley in October is looking nice!


Those lines are so straight! They definitely ran some string for those. I love seeing nice looking sports fields. It being football season I get a sick feeling after seeing what 300lbs+ of lineman do to the turf.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

I give it a 'C-'. I still have some clover in spots, my sprinkler coverage issues have produced brown areas, color is meh, and the grub damaged spots are bad. Color is improving so I hope to get it to a C+ in a few weeks. Density is pretty good in 90%.

Excuse the messy footprints - my kids and I wrapped up a game of soccer just before I snapped these.


----------



## zeus201

"C- or C+"....I think that looks great in my opinion.


----------



## ericgautier

HLG, what HOC are you at currently?


----------



## g-man

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I give it a 'C-'


This is easy a B+. After the drought we had, it is looking great. These raining days should help it.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

ericgautier said:


> HLG, what HOC are you at currently?


I'm cutting @ 2 1/2". I am probably going to drop to 2" soon, but it starts getting really difficult with all the Walnuts, and some scalping on slightly uneven parts @ 2".



zeus201 said:


> "C- or C+"....I think that looks great in my opinion.





g-man said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it a 'C-'
> 
> 
> 
> This is easy a B+. After the drought we had, it is looking great. These raining days should help it.
Click to expand...

The natural rainfall is definitely masking my irrigation coverage problems now!   

I'd still rate it a C- right now - there are some spots you don't see here that are rough - particularly by the road where my sprinkler system paints nice, green half circles given the poor coverage.

For this renovation last year, my strategy was to get the good grass growing and refine the irrigation / leveling later. Well, here I am - I'm dialing in the irrigation now that we've had a big enough drought to expose the issues, and I'm starting to think about leveling this spring once I can actually mow low enough where the leveling needed to mow that low matters.


----------



## pennstater2005

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I give it a 'C-'. I still have some clover in spots, my sprinkler coverage issues have produced brown areas, color is meh, and the grub damaged spots are bad. Color is improving so I hope to get it to a C+ in a few weeks. Density is pretty good in 90%.
> 
> Excuse the messy footprints - my kids and I wrapped up a game of soccer just before I snapped these.


I still can't believe you maintain such a large yard and keep it looking like that. I'd have to give myself an F :lol:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

I have uber respect for the golf course supers, more so than before even :thumbup: There are some things you just can't accomplish with one able-bodied person on > 1 acre. You definitely need more specialized equipment.

Applying milo at bag rate is not only a big expense, but also a time-intensive and traffic-heavy operation. I need specialized spreading equipment, honestly, - refilling 20 times with a 100 lb spreader is a no go. I literally buy fertilizer by the ton.

I renovated with a rake, ZT, spreader, roller, and dethatcher. I tested a few areas with power rake and soil conditioner, and I would certainly recommend going that route with a bobcat if you have budget.

I'm happy with where it's going but we're not there yet.


----------



## wardconnor

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I give it a 'C-'. I still have some clover in spots, my sprinkler coverage issues have produced brown areas, color is meh, and the grub damaged spots are bad. Color is improving so I hope to get it to a C+ in a few weeks. Density is pretty good in 90%.
> 
> Excuse the messy footprints - my kids and I wrapped up a game of soccer just before I snapped these.


Clover is evil.


----------



## Sinclair

On the edge of the bluegrass forest.

This is my reno at the curb. Been spoon feeding 1/4lb N twice per week and mowing it at 2.5" for about 3 weeks now. It's really taking off.


----------



## g-man

wardconnor said:


> Clover is evil.


I agree with ward, therefore today I did a second app of triclopyr on some clover areas. Hopefully the break in the rain holds enough for it to absorb.

Noticed several neighbors impact sprinklers going at 8pm and it has rained for the last few days. Why they do it? I don't get it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

That's looking boss hoosierlawngnome! It's so thick and plush. Crazy how good you made such a large lawn look.


----------



## wardconnor

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That's looking boss hoosierlawngnome! It's so thick and plush. Crazy how good you made such a large lawn look.


^ What he said. You have done a great work there.


----------



## LIgrass

What's up HLG  . That Blueberry's looking very nice.


----------



## gregonfire

Day 37 from seed down


----------



## wardconnor

gregonfire said:


> Day 37 from seed down


This is incredible that 37 days gives you a lawn like this. Good work there.


----------



## gregonfire

wardconnor said:


> This is incredible that 37 days gives you a lawn like this. Good work there.


Thanks to all the members from this forum and the other one. Could not have had this much success without you all.


----------



## scooter422

KBG overseed..first cut with mower.


----------



## g-man

scooter422 said:


> KBG overseed..first cut with mower.


Welcome fellow Hoosier. The difference with the neighbors is drastic. :-D


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

g-man said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clover is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with ward, therefore today I did a second app of triclopyr on some clover areas. Hopefully the break in the rain holds enough for it to absorb.
> 
> Noticed several neighbors impact sprinklers going at 8pm and it has rained for the last few days. Why they do it? I don't get it.
Click to expand...

I still have some clover I'm pushing out. I need another blanket spray yet this fall, perhaps today. I got rid of 70% of it with a very well-timed blanket spray roughly a month ago. I waited for a dry forecast and for the turf to perk up when temps dropped - before that wave of 90 degree fall temps came. 2 weeks later that clover was dying. 3-4 weeks later it's melted away, now it's starting to resurge.
I've really had to play with my application rates and approach. I'm using an agricultural triclopyr product that is many times the concentration of the CCO at the big box store - the instructions are different, too. I honestly think I would have damaged my turf if I'd reapplied at 2 weeks same rate. I'm using a lesser rate than on the label too - ask me how I figured that one out! I'm uber careful with herbicide applications now because a single blanket spray of $10 of product can literally cost me thousands of dollars to re-renovate!

BUT, it cost me a whopping $7 in herbicide and $2-3 in fertilizer (Ammonium Sulfate) to get rid of 70% of the clover I had, which was plentiful - so I'm getting there!

One more app should control 95% of it, then I'm hopefully into spot spraying or painting territory next year :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

gregonfire said:


> Day 37 from seed down


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

LIgrass said:


> What's up HLG  . That Blueberry's looking very nice.


Hi, ligrass  Thanks, but you know me - I want it way better


----------



## thinair

Before and After.


----------



## thinair

Before and After.


----------



## wardconnor

thinair said:


> Before and After.


Something obviously worked. Welcome to TLF


----------



## scooter422

g-man said:


> scooter422 said:
> 
> 
> 
> KBG overseed..first cut with mower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome fellow Hoosier. The difference with the neighbors is drastic. :-D
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yeah neighbors use TruGreen. Can't ya tell! Here's one from upstairs.


----------



## LawnNerd

Double wides! Still working on my straight lines.


----------



## alpine0000

45 days after seed down from a complete lawn renovation. A mix of Midnight Kentucky Bluegrass and Lesco Tall Fescue Select Blend (Kingdom, Restore, Padre).


----------



## jha4aamu




----------



## wardconnor

jha4aamu said:


>


^I like this.


----------



## Vols_fan08

7 weeks from seeding


----------



## thinair

Late seed down Oct 8th. Trying to grow before the hard winter. Lets see if it survives?


----------



## thinair

This is a patch seeded Sept 10th. I think I'm going to overseed in August next year.


----------



## Togo

I don't have many pictures of the lawn from the past two years after we moved in but I did find one picture from last July for comparisons sake.

I've learned a lot from everyone here and while I have a lot more to learn I just wanted to say thank you for helping me attain a nice lush green lawn! The neighbors slow and stare as they drive by and my mother-in-law said the other day the lawn company that mows most of the neighborhood was driving around giving estimates. They drove up to our house, stared a bit, and then was like forget it and skipped us and moved onto the next house.

July 2016


This afternoon (mowed yesterday)






Can't wait for next spring!
:thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

Demo'd the newly reconditioned 220SL. cut is awesome. Going to miss that machine. HOC was set to 5/8".


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/thelawnforum/status/932400355551399937

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/posts/1043616875779757


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks for sharing my pics Ware! :thumbsup:


----------



## wardconnor

Crossed fingers that the white stuff melts so I can get on the roof and put up lights.










The melted ish circles are low spots that need sand next year.


----------



## 2xjtn

A large lawn I consult for in Abbotsford BC. Poa/Rye/Fescue. 45,000 sq ft.

Another lawn I consult for in Abbotsford BC. Poa/Rye/Fescue. 27,000 sq ft.


My own little lawn in Langley BC. Creeping Rye/A4 Bent


----------



## Iriasj2009

100 % PRG
HOC .75"
5 weeks old.


----------



## g-man

Awesome!

Is this your first year with prg over the winter?


----------



## Pete1313

Nice work!


----------



## 2xjtn

g-man said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Is this your first year with prg over the winter?


Super nice!!


----------



## wardconnor

Iriasj2009 said:


> 100 % PRG
> HOC .75"
> 5 weeks old.


Beautiful


----------



## g-man

I thought I noticed one error with the 100% prg. I was thinking there is Bermuda underneath all that beautiful lawn. I ventured into the warm season folder and it is a full Reno!


----------



## Iriasj2009

g-man said:


> I thought I noticed one error with the 100% prg. I was thinking there is Bermuda underneath all that beautiful lawn. I ventured into the warm season folder and it is full Reno!


Thanks everyone!
Well there's still some Bermuda under there trying to come back haha. But Yea I have a big project come May. Wish the rye wouldn't dye off.. 
I've overseeded with rye before but at a different property. So it's not my first rodeo lol.


----------



## free_safety

One of my neighbor's trees still has not finished shedding leaves and it has started snowing here. II am unhappy


----------



## Ware

Wanted to share this over here for those who don't venture into the warm season subforum much. Like Iriasj2009, I overseeded with PRG this fall so I could enjoy some green grass all winter. I'll kill it off in the spring when the Bermuda comes out of dormancy. :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Ware, your grass is so thick it looks like when you vacuum a tall plush carpet when your cutting it. Nicely done.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Awesome video! I reposted it to my channel. Which apparently you can do now!


----------



## Ware

GrassDaddy said:


> Awesome video! I reposted it to my channel. Which apparently you can do now!


That's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## social port

Ware said:


> Wanted to share this over here for those who don't venture into the warm season subforum much. Like Iriasj2009, I overseeded with PRG this fall so I could enjoy some green grass all winter. I'll kill it off in the spring when the Bermuda comes out of dormancy. :thumbup:


It's nice to be able to watch these videos during winter. You make mowing look like surgery. 
That PRG looks thick. I need to give your thread another look.


----------



## Ware

Here is a time lapse version for those who don't have 11 minutes to watch me double cut the back yard. 

https://youtu.be/3gdPX7rDQa4


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> Wanted to share this over here for those who don't venture into the warm season subforum much. Like Iriasj2009, I overseeded with PRG this fall so I could enjoy some green grass all winter. I'll kill it off in the spring when the Bermuda comes out of dormancy. :thumbup:


define killing it off, like with round up?


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> define killing it off, like with round up?


Yes, but with a selective herbicide that will not harm the bermuda.


----------



## kolbasz

so it only kills the rye grass? is this the same rye grass that is in my blue rye mix? I only ask as such a product might enable a easy transition to all blue grass and has me slightly intrigued


----------



## SNOWBOB11

He's probably going to use celsius or certainty or one of those products which won't harm bermuda but will kill rye and bluegrass as well. I'm not sure there is a product that will kill rye but not harm kbg.


----------



## Ware

SNOWBOB11 said:


> He's probably going to use celsius or certainty or one of those products which won't harm bermuda but will kill rye and bluegrass as well. I'm not sure there is a product that will kill rye but not harm kbg.


Correct, probably Certainty or MSM. I think you're probably right about there not being a product to kill rye without harming the bluegrass - it would be similar to trying to remove zoysia from bermuda here in the south.


----------



## LawnNerd

Ware said:


> ...it would be similar to trying to remove zoysia from bermuda here in the south.


That's because no one wants to kill the grass and keep the weed.... :smile:


----------



## kolbasz

ah, so it kills blue grass. NM. I have blue/rye mix, so I was intrigued briefly about the possibilities. I guess I will stick with what I have for now...


----------



## Mightyquinn

This thread has been locked as it is no longer 2017


----------

